# Red Leg Hockey



## Bluelite75 (Feb 12, 2004)

Just a plug for our hockey team
We've played the State Police team, the 107.3 WAAF Buffalo Wings, the Bruins alumni team and numerous military teams. Check out the site, sign the guest book and look at the general foolishness. Plus enjoy one of the best renditions of "Cassons" not the Army song I've ever heard.

http://www.eteamz.com/redleghockey/


----------



## Bluelite75 (Feb 12, 2004)

S happens! Sorry guys


----------

